# The new Blue Whistle



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me about the new blue whistle? I saw many handlers using it at the National Open this year and want to know where you can purchase them. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

That would be the Dallesasse whistle sold by our own RFT sponsor Dogs Afield.
http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R033-001


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has an interesting tone, that's fairly easy on the ears, but carries long distance. That big cone makes a lot of rattle if paired with another whistle, but I like it overall.


----------

